# Make the pain go away



## chevychik_69 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hello everybody. I have IBS and have almost every symtom for it (pain, gas, ...). Recently I have been having such severe pain that I basically feel like I'm gonna die. I have been using my own methods to get rid of the pain, but they have seen to have stopped working as well and the pain has gotten worse. I haven't taken any medications for this and don't really want to. I basically just listened to music or watched t.v. and the pain would go away, but now, the pain just won't stop. I told my doctors about this and they said that I needed to eat more fiber, but I have already tried that and it actually made it worse. I need to know if there is anybody who might know of something that will ease the pain and that is not a medication. Anything would help really. Thanx Nat


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Have you tried Mike's Hypnotherapy tapes? Many people have used those with a lot of success.Take care


----------



## kann (Jan 29, 2003)

PLEASE! Read my post: Is it Crohn's???


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

drinking peppermint tea helps a lot. i have some in class every morning. however, college professors are more leniant than high school teachers, but it works.


----------



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Have you tried taking a warm bath, or using a hot water bottle or heating pad on the areas that hurt? Also, sometimes fiber takes a while to be effective. With my son, he was worse for the first week that he took Metamucil, but after that his body got used to it and it really has helped him with so many symptoms! Good luck!


----------

